# Which FMAs compete?



## lonecoyote (Nov 15, 2005)

Which Fmas compete? WEKAF or any other style?


----------



## MJS (Nov 15, 2005)

The Dog Brothers are into competing.  Pekiti Tirsia also does alot of competing.

Check out their web sites online.  It'll provide you with a bunch of info.

Mike


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 15, 2005)

In the US, Modern Arnis (WMAA).


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 3, 2005)

Sikaran practictioners compete in "Karate-Kung fu "type tournaments


----------



## ryangruhn (Dec 24, 2005)

By compete do you mean for prizes, trophies, money etc?  Or do you mean fight to test their abilities?
Gruhn


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 24, 2005)

Done that a few times also but not in any ring


----------

